# PRS nut question



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I just got a PRS SE Soapbar II off TGP. I really like it but it came with heavier gauge strings than I am used to. No problem, just switch to a lighter gauge, right? Well, I don't think its that easy. The guitar has a molded nut that looks like it is cut specifically for these heavier strings. If I go lighter, I expect they will buzz. Any suggestions from you experienced PRS owners? Is a nut upgrade a big deal for these guitars? Thanks!

bd


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Hey BD

The nuts on PRS guitars should work fine with anything 9-42 up to 10-52. Most new PRS guitars are shipped with 9-46 unless specified otherwise on the hang tag. Same goes for the "unadjustable" bridge (which can be adjusted by the 2 hex screws by the posts).

I just put some 11-52 strings on my Custom 22 a few weeks ago and haven't had a problem beyond a truss rod adjustment, which I would have done anyway since we turned the furnace off. I know I said 10-52 up above and here I am putting 11's on mine - but there was no issue with the nut on mine.

Since you say it looks like your nut was cut for heavier strings, perhaps it's been altered? Not sure what to say about that beyond try the thinner strings and let your ears tell you how it turned out.

If you want nearly instantaneous responses to any question, try checking out www.birdsandmoons.com - you'll notice some familiar faces from here, and it really seems to be the place PRS folks gravite to.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

fretboard said:


> Hey BD
> 
> The nuts on PRS guitars should work fine with anything 9-42 up to 10-52. Most new PRS guitars are shipped with 9-46 unless specified otherwise on the hang tag. Same goes for the "unadjustable" bridge (which can be adjusted by the 2 hex screws by the posts).
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, Fretboard. I will do that.


----------



## buddroyce (Feb 12, 2008)

Like fretboard mentioned, the slots should be able to accomodate lighter gauge strings. If they slots were filed down and you're getting a little buzz replacing the nut is fairly easy. In the even that you have to replace the nut, you might as well replace it with an Earvana nut for better intonation.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I changed out the strings tonight to .009's and got a little buzz on the high E but nothing that could be heard through the amp. I should be good to go. Thanks again guys!


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

budd, the PRS nut is already compensated in that it is closer to the first fret. An Earvana would not be much help.-Eric


----------



## buddroyce (Feb 12, 2008)

Lance Romance said:


> budd, the PRS nut is already compensated in that it is closer to the first fret. An Earvana would not be much help.-Eric


American made PRS models do, but the last time I checked the PRS SE import models actually don't have any nut compensation. Mind you the last time I checked was when PRS first started to roll out their SE models from Korea and they had a straight 25" scale going without any compensation. I don't know if they've changed it since then.


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Hmmm, I'll check my SE at work Monday. I'm curious now.
I'm with you on the Earvana on non-compensated guitars. A bit of a pain to setup, but noticeably truer.
Sorry for the derail.-Eric


----------



## buddroyce (Feb 12, 2008)

Lance Romance said:


> Hmmm, I'll check my SE at work Monday. I'm curious now.
> I'm with you on the Earvana on non-compensated guitars. A bit of a pain to setup, but noticeably truer.
> Sorry for the derail.-Eric


Keep me updated on it, I'd like to know if they now make the PRS SE's with the compensated scale length.


----------

